# Personnaliser le LaunchPad



## shub2 (10 Novembre 2011)

Le launchPad c'est bien, mais souvent les marques et fabricants  mettent leurs logiciels dans des dossiers et on voit les dossiers sur le bureau mais pas les applis: c'est le cas d'Adobe.
Voici un petit utilitaire (allemand) fort pratique pour personnaliser le launchPad. L'essayer c'est l'adopter quasiment.

==>*Launchpad Control*


----------



## Christophe31 (10 Novembre 2011)

Il y a nettement mieux mais pas gratuit avec LaunchPad Cleaner


----------



## Nyrvan (11 Novembre 2011)

A lire les commentaires sur MU, je trouve pas que Launchpad cleaner donne envie :s

http://www.macupdate.com/app/mac/39987/launchpad-cleaner-2


----------



## shub2 (11 Novembre 2011)

Il doit falloir attendre la prochaine version. 
Des logiciels insuffisants ou des fois défaillants dans les débuts peuvent devenir très bien par la suite non ?


----------



## Nyrvan (11 Novembre 2011)

Oui clairement 

Ma préférence va quand même à LaunchPad Control. Après c'est une question de goût et de méconnaissance, vu que j'ai pas testé LP Cleaner. Mais au vu des commentaires, cela donne pas trop envie de tester


----------

